

The Great Legacy Code Crisis of 2016 - benjaminwootton
http://devops.com/blogs/great-legacy-code-crisis-2016/

======
cafard
In my experience, "legacy" is used by sales types to mean "that which I did
not sell you." Yet that may include complicated logic to enforce business
rules, adhere to regulatory requirements, etc. Do you think that Amazon really
has a technological advantage over the biggest banks that would offset their
other advantages?

